# A shout out to moderators.



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

I would personally like to thank the moderators here for not jumping down the throats of frustrated Taurus owners who have gotten shafted by Taurus. I understand there are 2 sided of the table and both should be allowed to express their feelings good or bad. Their are other Taurus forums that will ban you for the simplest anti Taurus remark. Their Moderators say one thing and then take the opposite approach. Well I am done venting on the subject. Thank You.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No problem. Don't even get me started on Taurus :mrgreen:


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Just an example . I just posted info directly from law firm handling the Taurus law suite and a moderator is telling me it is not true.:smt076


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Livingthedream said:


> I would personally like to thank the moderators here for not jumping down the throats of frustrated Taurus owners who have gotten shafted by Taurus. I understand there are 2 sided of the table and both should be allowed to express their feelings good or bad. Their are other Taurus forums that will ban you for the simplest anti Taurus remark. Their Moderators say one thing and then take the opposite approach. Well I am done venting on the subject. Thank You.:mrgreen:


And i thought i was the only one who got in trouble for just speaking the truth:mrgreen:


----------

